# 2007 Costume ideas



## Guest

I've got it narrowed down to a mermaid, medusa or a medieval something or another - unless something else strikes my fancy by then.


----------



## Skulkin

It's my superstition that I never tell anybody what my husband or I am going to be. That way, when ghouls show up at "The Party to Die For", they never know what to expect! 

However, since I work in The Costume Shop, I usually dress up about 20 days during the Halloween season. I like traditional vampires, mummies, devils, executioners, witches, reapers and my very own favorite.....The Cannibal.


----------



## Hallowtheme

*MEdusa*



Ms. Wicked said:


> I've got it narrowed down to a mermaid, medusa or a medieval something or another - unless something else strikes my fancy by then.


A medusa mask would be interesting to make. You could take any full latex mask and cut the face off. Then attach rubber snakes all over the top. Put wires in some snakes so you could pose them.

I think there was a good Medusa scene in the movie "Clash of the Titans."
Do an image search on Deviantart.com and you will probably get some cool pics.


----------



## MrsMyers666

After starting this thread it's really got me thinking. I either want to be a devil or go back to my good ole vampire.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hallowtheme said:


> A medusa mask would be interesting to make. You could take any full latex mask and cut the face off. Then attach rubber snakes all over the top. Put wires in some snakes so you could pose them.
> 
> I think there was a good Medusa scene in the movie "Clash of the Titans."
> Do an image search on Deviantart.com and you will probably get some cool pics.


Haunt did a build on just such a costume this last yr.


----------



## tallula_g

Since I decided to have a vampire/Dracula theme party this year and the fact that I'm obsessed with the 1931 Bela Lugosi Dracula movie, I decided to make myself up as Lucy in that movie. I am getting a 1930's finger wave blond wig and I found a place on the web that sells reproduction patterns for 1930's clothing. Should be a fun twist on the traditional vampire costume. I was Elizabeth Bathory about 2 years ago.


----------



## larry

I need to give this some thought. I used to use latex on the face a lot but since the facial hair, it is a little bit harder.


----------



## MrsMyers666

tallula_g said:


> Since I decided to have a vampire/Dracula theme party this year and the fact that I'm obsessed with the 1931 Bela Lugosi Dracula movie, I decided to make myself up as Lucy in that movie. I am getting a 1930's finger wave blond wig and I found a place on the web that sells reproduction patterns for 1930's clothing. Should be a fun twist on the traditional vampire costume. I was Elizabeth Bathory about 2 years ago.


That is a great idea!!! I love it!


----------



## TheRatLady

since i'm a shrimp and my hubby is tall, i told him 1 year i wanna do the jolly green giant and little sprout.


----------



## satanicvampire696

iam gonna go as a mix between the crow and my self. if the crow had an evil twin he would be me


----------



## WonderfullyWicked

I find as your haunt gets bigger and more elaborate people expect the same from your costume. I understand the theory but I am a bit of a procrastinator and the last thing on my to-do list seems to be my costume. So, at the request of the kiddies, I am making my costume more of a priority. On that note, if anyone comes across an amputation kit from >1880 please let me know...'cause you never know when you just might happen upon an amputation kit.


----------



## bethene

Years ago I went as a vampire with a cape shaped like bat wings, that attached to may hands that when spread looked like bat wings, in a light weight fabric that fluttered when I walked, flowing behined me. I don't know what ever happened to it, but am going to recreat it for this halloween


----------



## The Auditor

WonderfullyWicked said:


> On that note, if anyone comes across an amputation kit from >1880 please let me know...'cause you never know when you just might happen upon an amputation kit.



Like this one? Looks right, but the price may be more than you want. Really not a bad price, all things considered, but still....


http://civilwarmedbooks.com/Surgeons Pocket Kit.idc


----------



## RedSonja

I figured I have about two more months to decide! I usually know by May and start creating it in June. But this year, I don't even have an inkling so far....

hmmm.....maybe something classic, I've never done that before. My costumes are usually based off of more current movie characters. Any cool movies coming out soon to give me an idea???


----------



## Guest

Well Red, the final Pirates movie (At World's End) comes out in May... I have a feeling you'd make a fetching hot-but-dangerous Pirate Elizabeth Swann. One idea anyway.


Mike C.


----------



## Mz Skull

I'm going as Jigsaw the puppet in the Saw movies. I have someone working on making me an adult sized tricycle. I can ride it around in the barn and outside while the guests arrive. Hee Hee


----------



## RedSonja

mz skull.....that will be truly creepy.


----------



## CookieMonster

Since I NEVER have extra time to get dressed in my costum, I needed one that i'd be able to slip on extremly quickly and even wear while i'm setting up my HH. Last year I found a black dress, black wedding bride thing that goes in your hair and a gothic type necklace. This costum, I call, gothic bride. hahaha. I was it last year and I suppose i'll be it again this year.


----------



## CreepyKitty

Hey guys! Been thinking of this myself already. Thinking about a Trekkie Science Officer Dress from the old Star Trek series. Also throwing around ideas for a cheesy 50's/60's Sci-Fi/Horror Party too. More on it later if I decide to do it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think I'm going to try to do a two-headed monster guy a la The Manster.


----------



## MrsMyers666

I love all the ideas here. 

I'm 99.9% sure I'm going to do my vampire thing. I'd like to do it more sexy though. I found a couple things that I think would be really cool.

Black Gothic Lace Trim Corset Velvet Jacket 

More sexy way to go

Pants


----------



## slightlymad

I want to find a top hat and tails something along the line of jack the ripper. I want to be comfortable. Seems I am losing my patients for masks.


----------



## Annea

I was thinking of being Barbarella (from the bad 70s movie) or I would really like a monkey suit like the bloodhound gang wore on the bad touch video, but how to make it scary!?


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk

I would love to go as Frank, the rabbit from Donnie Darko. But right now it is going to be Patrick Bateman from American Psycho, complete with Embossed bussiness card


----------



## Trinidee

Well my theme for 2007 halloween is going to be haunted hollywood....so I am going to be Marilyn Monroe....I am going to have my hubby be a director...lol

will see if he will go for it.


----------



## Guest

Trinidee said:


> Well my theme for 2007 halloween is going to be haunted hollywood....so I am going to be Marilyn Monroe....I am going to have my hubby be a director...lol
> 
> will see if he will go for it.


Lory Looks like Bette Midler have you ever noticed that?


----------



## Guest

slightlymad said:


> I want to find a top hat and tails something along the line of jack the ripper. I want to be comfortable. Seems I am losing my patients for masks.


you can but Top Hats from Morris Custome company


----------



## Trinidee

Blinky,
Bette midler....ahhhhhhh.....


----------



## bethene

I have had acouple of ideas, keep changing my mind, but right now I think I am going to make a , for a lack of a better name, the spider queen, I have a idea in my mind,( I am at a campground, out side so have to be warm also, ), is a long blackdress, cloak kind of thing, spiders, white "webby" hair, webs on the clothing, I know it isn't sounding like I have it in my head,it's much more detailed there, but hopefully you get a idea ( I am having a large spider area in my haunt, I will pass out the candy near it) hopefully it turns out like my vision!


----------



## Rikki

Do you guys ever have problems with people not knowing who you're supposed to be? Not that your costume is a bad one, just that they have no idea who the character is. I'd like for me and my husband to go as Sherlock Holmes and "That Woman" but I'd have to spend the entire night explaining who I am.


----------



## theworstwitch

I may be a witch (again) and have my toddler be my black cat


----------



## gennifyr

if i go with a medievel vampire theme then i will be a vampire but i'm not sure how i'll do the costume. I'm hoping to be pregnant soon so I may be sporting a small baby bump. I'll be attempting to sew my own costume. Any ideas for me?


----------



## ragdoll_sally

I'm thinking dead Victorian Bride this year. I have to be careful with the make up though, since my dress is Mom's wedding dress from her first marriage...

Rikki, my mother and I have both had that problem; my mother when she went as Hester Pryn (from the Scarlet Letter) and myself as Scarlett O'Hara (everyone thought I was a princess) and when I was a newsboy (I'm not sure what they thought).


----------



## octoberist

*Something Timely*

My Halloween costume is always something timely, something that's recently been in the news. So it's way too early to decide yet. 

But as an example, if Halloween were tomorrow I would go as Matt Lauer's interview of Prince Harry and Prince William. Not the 'Today Show' interview but the 'Dateline' interview - cuz that's prime time, baby!


----------



## Exotic Seamstress

*Costume 2007*

I will make my Showgirl Costume, am making Vampirella costumes for others, and authentic looking Wonder Woman costumes. It's going to be so much fun this year! My birthday is the day before Halloween!


----------



## RRguy

I was considering Regan MacNeil with face cuts and green vomit on my chin and gown, but there will be little kids at the party, so I'm thinking that this may not be a good idea. I was also considering Mr. Hyde, but I can't find a cloak like he is often seen wearing. I bought an off-white suit at the Salvation Army store. I was thinking about painting black stripes and doing Beetlejuice, but my wife is considering using the suit for Col. Sanders. At this point, who knows?


----------



## goolie

Im sticking with my "Dork" witch from last year. Not very scary but I have never been able to pull off the scary ones, I like funny costumes for myself. I had a lot of fun with it and even my family had no idea it was me.


----------



## thisisaric

Thinking of Where's Waldo or being a Mormon (no offense to anyone ), have to consolt gf first and figure out if we're doing a couples thing.


----------



## sisvicki

I am going as a geisha - and will probably do face makeup more along the lines of Chinese theater. My hubby has not decided yet, so this week I am going to attempt making an oversize full head mask of either a chinese lion or dragon. If that doesn't work out, he's just gonna have to be a samurai.

Gennifyr: you could be the mom and have your partner or even just a good friend dress as the milkman.


----------



## gennifyr

Lol nice idea but I finished my costume a couple weeks ago.

It's here;

http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=55361&page=15

post #149


----------



## reaper

Im prob going to go with the biohazard suit with zombie mask.


----------



## Dr.Kreepy

I think i'm gonna do Captain Spaulding this year.


----------



## Hideous Creature

Thinking of being a "Fanta" girl.....NOT!


----------



## RRguy

RRguy said:


> I was considering Regan MacNeil with face cuts and green vomit on my chin and gown, but there will be little kids at the party, so I'm thinking that this may not be a good idea. I was also considering Mr. Hyde, but I can't find a cloak like he is often seen wearing. I bought an off-white suit at the Salvation Army store. I was thinking about painting black stripes and doing Beetlejuice, but my wife is considering using the suit for Col. Sanders. At this point, who knows?


I just found a costume rental service that is selling its entire inventory. They had a good mummy costume complete with head, hand, and shoe covers. It originally rented for $35. I bought it for $30. All I need is face makeup.


----------



## Prosperity66

I think that I will wear a "gothic witch" costume - I love black and white clothes. 

My sister celebrates Halloween each and every day since she only wears black clothes and since she looks like Morticia Addams, so her family will wear Addams Family costumes for Halloween (my sister organized a Halloween event in her neighbourhood).

On the other hand, even if they are not scary costumes, Grease characters costumes are a good idea. 

Oh yes, we will wear homemade costumes


----------



## [email protected]

*help me find it?*

where did you find the more sexy way to go? I want it please help!


----------



## witchiepoo

Rikki said:


> Do you guys ever have problems with people not knowing who you're supposed to be? Not that your costume is a bad one, just that they have no idea who the character is. I'd like for me and my husband to go as Sherlock Holmes and "That Woman" but I'd have to spend the entire night explaining who I am.


last year at my 40th birthday fancy dress party my son was hunter j thomson from fear & loathing in las vegas - but because of the hawaiin shirt & fishing hat most people thought he was hawkeye from m*a*s*h


----------



## witchiepoo

MrsMyers666 said:


> I love all the ideas here.
> 
> I'm 99.9% sure I'm going to do my vampire thing. I'd like to do it more sexy though. I found a couple things that I think would be really cool.
> 
> Black Gothic Lace Trim Corset Velvet Jacket
> 
> More sexy way to go
> 
> Pants


i love that jacket!


----------

